# Dog pen greenhouse?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Woke up with the idea of turning my old dog pen that we don't use into a greenhouse... found a video online of a lady that built one --
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKsv5a_Z9VA[/ame]

I have plenty of pallets to build shelves, trying to think of a way I could make the roof where I could open it up when it rains... what to secure the sheeting with? Here are some pics of my dog-pen garden from 2 years ago... any ideas would be really great!! Found clear plastic sheeting online at Lowe's for $11 for 12ft by 500ft.


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

That's a _great_ way to reuse an old structure like that!

Easier than opening the roof would be adding gutters and pointing the downspout inside instead of away. You'd probably need some pavers to walk on and it would take some creative plumbing to water anything on the shelves, but still easier than anything I can think of for a moveable roof.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Near Gilroy California everyone had these - only way you could grow anything without the wild pigs eating everything. What great idea for even here ! s


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

What kind of plastic for only $11? Might be really thin... really really thin


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

frankva said:


> What kind of plastic for only $11? Might be really thin... really really thin


1.5ml...too thin? I hadn't thought of or noticed the different thickness...I see, the stuff I got for my indoor greenhouse is 4ml., glad I came here first! Now I need to measure the dog-pen, no clue how big it is. Not sure if I want a permanent greenhouse, or just where I can remove the plastic when summer comes.Space is limited as we are in town.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I abandoned the project last spring due to lack of time, but really want to accomplish it this year, would appreciate any ideas on the best/most frugal way to get it done!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I ordered my plastic thru Farmtech. Maybe you can get some ideas thru their catalog, lots of pictures.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Your plastic will work for now. With the sunlight it might not make it through the year. I just open my doors when it gets too hot in the greenhouse so it doesn't need a vent in the roof. You can probably use cattle panels and make a hooped roof. Or use wooden trusses, connect them together and cover with plastic. have 4 trusses over 20 feet and the snow slides right off. 

Keep a watch out- some of the really large greenhouses get rid of their polycarbonate panels. I bought 15 20 footers 2 years ago. We haven't put them up yet since our plastic is still good. But soon, soon..... I'm just going to enclose the north side with insulation and house siding since no sunlight comes in there anyway but a lot of winter cold does.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

The idea of bending a couple of pieces of cattle panels over the top to form an arch is really good. I have used standard reinforced plastic sheeting that you can get from any home improvement store and found it will last about two years. If it is a 10x10 pen then a 10x100 ft roll will do it. About $70.00 I think. Duct tape the edges and hold them together with clothes pins so that you can lift them if you need to ventilate.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Kstornado11 said:


> 1.5ml...too thin? I hadn't thought of or noticed the different thickness...I see, the stuff I got for my indoor greenhouse is 4ml., glad I came here first! Now I need to measure the dog-pen, no clue how big it is. Not sure if I want a permanent greenhouse, or just where I can remove the plastic when summer comes.Space is limited as we are in town.


 Too thin, and you would be lucky if it lasted a year.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! My plan is to just make a temporary greenhouse for the spring, to get a jump start on the season. Heavy plastic that can be removed /rolled up when needed... then just use it as giant tomato trellis the rest of the season. My gardening space is limited and I have 2 HUGE walnut trees that don't make gardening easy. I think the major problem will be keeping a roof on it in Kansas thunderstorms.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

So far, so good... it's pretty rough, but seems OK for a first try! I guess tonight's snow/sleet will show us if it will hold up! This is my little helper Gavin, he is quite the hard worker! He has cerebral palsy, but he is tough as nails, & loves to help Mama garden! My plan is to graduate the seedlings from my indoor home-made south window greenhouse ( it gets up to almost 90 ion there on sunny days, when my house is only in the mid-60's! ) to the Dog Pen Greenhouse, then take it down when it warms, leave half the tomatoes in there as a giant tomato cage & move all the rest to the various smaller gardens. My little South window greenhouse has worked great forabout 11 years now, no artificial heat or light!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Baby Tomatoes!! :grin:


Baby salad! :banana:


Sure wish I could crawl inside.... warmest place in the house!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

What a great helper! Do you rent him out? I think you are going to be very happy with your new greenhouse.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting, we have "dog pen" that we put in front of one of the sheds on the property. The idea was that in bad weather we could open the door to the shed and the dogs would have access to shelter. The dogs don't like the area and we haven't used it lately.

Last year a severe wind storm sent out large trampoline flying and a couple of frame pieces got bent. We ended up buying a new frame so now we have a bunch of metal arcs that have no use. My plan has been to put them over the dog yard and create the greenhouse I've always wanted.

I see the idea isn't original! I'm glad to see evidence that I'm not crazy.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

The main problem with construction plastic is that it's not UV stable, and sometimes only lasts mere months -- not nearly long enough! It would be more economical in the long run to get some kind of greenhouse poly if you're going to go in that direction.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes he loves to help me garden, only one of my 4 kids that does! I am only keeping the plastic up until it gets warm, late spring/early summer, then taking it down, & letting it grow. It's supposed to get into the 50's & 60's next week, so hopefully I can get some of my cool crop seedlings out there. Cookie2 go for it! I've always wanted a greenhouse, so since we can't afford to buy one, I made my own.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Good for you. A lot of people talk about doing something but not many get past the talking. I'm sure this will work great for you and it's good that you are getting the younger generation busy and aware of where food comes from. Like I said before, I have gotten two to three years out of 6 mill regular plastic. When the sun start getting hot then put it away. People who get poor service from it usually leave it baking in the sun too long.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Think this is what i am gonna do with my 10x10 dog pen-will make a good cheap green house.......saw the idea before but forgot about it....Thanks for the pics to~~!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I am excited to see how it does as it warms up. Baby tomatoes are doing well -
Apricot Brandywine, Pastel Orange Heart, Gezhaunte, Olena Ukrainian , Cherokee Purple, Old German,Pink Accordion, King of Siberia,Pineapple, Vintage wine, New Zealand Paste & Peppadew Peppers. The King of Siberia are by far the fastest growers, I have moved them up to solo cups.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

It's over 80 degrees in the mini-greenhouse in the south window, only in 60's in the rest of the house. Got down to -8 last night here so no school today! I love recycling these little clamshells to start seeds, they work great!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

We had a good ice storm Sat-Sun, & got several inches of sleet/snow. I just went out & checked the greenhouse & it was covered with thick ice, all over the roof! I can't believe it held up so well, there were huge pieces of ice several feet long! Well after banging it all off & nearly drowning & freezing my fingers off, I got out my thermometer & it got up to almost 80 in minutes! I am so excited to get it filled up. What do you recommend? I don't want to chance my tomatoes & etc, but surely I could get my cool crops like veggies & stuff out there? It's 30 degrees outside now but will be down below freezing several nights this week.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

King of Siberia, much bigger than other tomatoes started at the same time! (Montreal Melons in back of the Kings)



Assorted heirloom tomatoes - Apricot Brandywine,Cherokee Purple, Gezhaunte,Olena Ukrainian, Pastel Orange, Pineapple,New Zealand Paste


----------

